# Shooting one eye closed?



## MattLab (Jul 24, 2005)

I am actually training myself to shoot with one eye (right) open as I am right handed, but my left eye is dominant. So it's not always good to shoot with both eyes open.. :wink:


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

*One Eye Closed*

It is not your vision that you should worry about, it's the amount of information taken in by the brain.All of us who use a sight shoot using a single sight in the sight window.if you open both eyes when you shoot only one eye gets the sight infromation and the brain has to sort this out to aim the bow. If you shoot with one eye closed then the brain only gets sight information and has no sorting out to do.


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

Use whatever suits you. The advantages lie with using both eyes. Those able to use both eyes seldom return to single eye focus. It takes a little work to manage shooting with both eyes, but it becomes automatic after a bit of practice.


----------



## A-man (Jul 4, 2005)

First you must find out if you are right eye or left eye domanant , I asume that you are a right handed shooter so it you are left eye domanant you must close your left eye to shot . If you are right eye domanant you can shoot ether way !


----------



## f1maxis (Feb 24, 2004)

Nothing wrong with shooting with one eye closed......... :thumbs_up 

Especially if you're a RH shooter and left eye dominant....


----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

Ik shoot with 1 eye closed but if i'm shooting in a forrest on animal targets i think it's to dark to aim on a good place.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I shoot closing my left eye as well -- I have to because I am RH but the left eye is dominent. Works well for me with no problems at all.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

i always keep my right eye shut until i'm on target, then i slowly open it and make a slight adjust, sounds odd but it seems to work for me.


----------

